# Tax Return Typo



## the_mighty_tim (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi all

So, yesterday I e-filed my US tax return and it was accepted, and all was well. I was looking at it again this morning, and found a teeny tiny typo. Essentially on my 1040 Schedule B when it asks the names of the foreign countries where your accounts are held, for some reason (finger trouble I guess), I put UK 4 times and TK once, where it should be UK five times. 

Do I have to go through the entire 1040X amended returns process to fix this? My FBARs were submitted correctly (that much I do know).

I feel like such a fool for this most basic of mistakes, considering how much I double checked. Obviously not enough!

Many thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You can find an amended return if you wish, though for something that minor I wouldn't worry about it.

For future reference, I'm not sure where you'd write "U.K." five times on Schedule B. Are you talking about line 7b? The instructions say (or at least strongly imply) that you only have to list each country once on line 7b, so if all your accounts are in the United Kingdom you'd just write "United Kingdom" (or "U.K.") on that line once, and that'd be that.


----------



## the_mighty_tim (Jan 10, 2014)

BBCWatcher said:


> You can find an amended return if you wish, though for something that minor I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> For future reference, I'm not sure where you'd write "U.K." five times on Schedule B. Are you talking about line 7b? The instructions say (or at least strongly imply) that you only have to list each country once on line 7b, so if all your accounts are in the United Kingdom you'd just write "United Kingdom" (or "U.K.") on that line once, and that'd be that.


Ok, in that case I won't bother.

As for writing it five times, that's something TaxACT did for me I think. Thought it was a bit weird.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

In my experience, they actively discourage filing an amendment to a return unless the change has an effect on the amount of taxes owed or the refund due you. At one point I was told they simply would not accept an amendment that did not affect the "bottom line."
Cheers,
Bev


----------

